# Cobgc



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 21, 2016)

HI!

I am scheduled to take my COBGC exam in May. For those out there who have taken this exam, what was it like? Are there any areas that I really should focus on in my studying? Any tips?!


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 22, 2016)

It was tough.  There were several E&M coding audits, so make sure that you know and understand the 95' and 97' guidelines.  Bring a coding tool that you are familiar with and use regularly.  Someone had said to laminate it and use erasable marker and bring something to clean it with after each use.  I didn't do this, just brought several copies of the one I use.  They do want you to turn these sheets in with the test when you are finished.  Also a lot of long Op notes, I suggest that you look at the answers first and then figure out which one best fits the procedure described.  There were no short easy questions.  Just watch your time and plow through.  I actually finished 2 hours early.  I thought about going back through and checking my answers, but when I do that I always second guess myself, so I decided not to and left.  Trust that you know the info and don't second guess yourself.

Good Luck to You!!!


----------



## jlabriola09 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi There!

I sat for the COBGC last month and failed by 2 points! I am rescheduled to sit again tomorrow.(I think my nerves got the best of me) I had a lot of urogyn surgeries and lots of E&M. I found audit sheets on the ACOG website specifically for OB/GYN. What's even better is they have one for 1995 guidelines and one for 1997. I'll leave you the link below.

http://www.acog.org/About-ACOG/ACOG-Departments/Coding/E-M-Documentation-Templates

Good luck to you!

Jeanine Labriola, CPC


----------



## CPSmith1386 (Apr 25, 2016)

I passed mine in December.  A LOT of gyn surgery.  I would definitely focus on that.  I also agree with laminating the auditing tool.  I only brought one copy and did tons of erasing and it made it difficult.

Good luck!


----------



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone! 

How many attempts do yoiu get when you purchase the exam? Is it like the CPC where you get two attempts? This is so nerve wracking. I have been coding Professional services for the OB/GYN for almost 2 years, so I am familiar with E/Ms, but I have not coded the surgeries.

Thank you for the link for the audit sheets!

Ann


----------



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 25, 2016)

As tough as the CPC? I plan on reading my ICD-10, CPT, HCPCS, my E/M study guide and re-read my chapter on OB/GYN in my CPC prep course book. 




tracylc10 said:


> It was tough.  There were several E&M coding audits, so make sure that you know and understand the 95' and 97' guidelines.  Bring a coding tool that you are familiar with and use regularly.  Someone had said to laminate it and use erasable marker and bring something to clean it with after each use.  I didn't do this, just brought several copies of the one I use.  They do want you to turn these sheets in with the test when you are finished.  Also a lot of long Op notes, I suggest that you look at the answers first and then figure out which one best fits the procedure described.  There were no short easy questions.  Just watch your time and plow through.  I actually finished 2 hours early.  I thought about going back through and checking my answers, but when I do that I always second guess myself, so I decided not to and left.  Trust that you know the info and don't second guess yourself.
> 
> Good Luck to You!!!


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 27, 2016)

I thought it was tougher than the CPC, although reading long op reports was not my strong suit. I passed the CPC with an 87 and the COBGC with a 74.  Did you get the COBGC Study Guide and the online practice tests?  They were very helpful.  When I took the test I mainly focused on the answers, skimmed the op notes and picked the answer that fit best.  I'm sure you've got this, especially since you have been coding Ob/Gyn for 2 years.  I was a medical assistant for 20 years and just started coding 7 months ago.  I took the CPC in Dec. 2015 and the COBGC in March of this year.

When you purchase the test, you get 2 chances to pass.

You got this!!!


----------



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you for the encouragement Tracy! Please keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if the COBGC practice exams are the same? I purchased one when I purchased my study guide, and I have already gone through it. I am afarid that if I purchase "COBGC Practice Exam" it will be the same one, and a waste of money. 

Thank you!

Ann


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 28, 2016)

You are welcome.  There is only one online practice exam for COBGC through AAPC.  Not sure that there are any more on other sites.  I did keep doing it over and over.


----------



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 28, 2016)

That is what I am doing, but I feel as though I know all of the answers!


----------



## Annmarie4412 (May 20, 2016)

I passed!!!!


----------



## tracylc10 (May 20, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## a.matthews.cpc@gmail.com (May 4, 2017)

*COBGC June 3rd*

Hi fellow coders,

I am really nervous about this COBGC re-test I am taking June 3rd. I did not fair well my first rodeo scoring only a 52%  I do not do any sort of Gyn surgeries or coding, only OB. Based on my first test it was heavily E/m and Op Notes. I did not go in with an E/m audit sheet I was used to but figured to use it anyway since it showed the 95 and 97 guidelines. I have reached out to several people in my area that were COBGC certified but have not gotten a bite to help. I did try to open that link for the 95/97 guidelines posted previously but it didn't work for me. I shall try again with someone computer knowledge. I've been told to use YouTube for the surgeries as I am a better learner when I see what is going on. Reading it on paper does not stay in my brain. I did notice there was a category on "Practice Management", and did horribly there, does anyone know what that is in reference to? Really, just about as nervous as I could be. I'm taking the suggestions listed in this thread prior. I also tried using a coders desk reference to make notes in my book, but that turned out not helpful, as each Procedure basically said the same as the last. I would love help in any way shape or form. I am also working out of the 2016 study guide and hopefully there have been no changes. I get ICD 10 will since the update occurred between my first exam and this upcoming one.


Thank you 

Andrea~


----------

